# Vila Nova do poiares



## locovida (Mar 3, 2009)

Hello,

The house is up for sale, so now seriously looking in portugal! we are looking at vila nova do poiares any feedback on this area would be great, especially want to know about the primary schools, and are there any english speaking people who live nearby this area? thanks


----------



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

good look with the house search, sorry i cant help with info on the area as i dont know it too well, but i,m sure people will post back if they are up there,
there are a few expats arganil area which isnt too far away.
have you visited or found a house in poiares?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Lot of English speakers in that area, and the surrounding areas, primary school?? will depend on the Frequesia you live, age of children and whether they go to the central school/s.

Fairly big Camara so where you buy can affect where it's easier to go for basics, shopping, entertainment, or how easy it is to get anywhere or access to Poiares, nice town though I would say with good basic amenities rather than great choice. Certainly incumbent Mayor has grandiose ideas and plans  for the Camara.

Not a Camara to do things without the correct permissions and they can be sticklers for minor things.
Câmara Municipal Vila Nova de Poiares


----------



## locovida (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for that info, my boys are 6 and 9, great to hear there are some english speakers there, would be great if theres english speaking children as i know it will be hard at first for my two!


----------



## locovida (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, we are looking at a house in a few weeks, 12th november we will be in the area. Looking at renting with a view to buy when house has sold here.My top of the list things are schools and english speaking friends for my children, anything to help them settle in easier,and we are looking at doing property management if anybody needs us!


----------



## locovida (Mar 3, 2009)

The house we are viewing is in Algaca.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Your too late to enroll for this academic year, difficult to enroll midterm etc, you should check very carefully the various certificates, reports you need from UK to enroll in schools here.

Algaca quite nice but you'll need to go into Poiares for everything, only has a cafe, think the junior school has closed now, you'll be very lucky to find English speaking children of same age group, might be English speakers around but not many with young families.


----------



## locovida (Mar 3, 2009)

Are there any young families nearby?? any recommended areas? thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry it's a few years since I lived in area, but not that many young families in that area which is why I think primary school closed, so much depends on what your looking for and the type of lifestyle, but if you want to mix with families with children of a similar age most are going to be closer into Poiares or in the apartments, it's a sprawling town with few larger urban areas outside town itself


----------



## wink (Aug 23, 2011)

I spent a couple of weeks in the summer staying with friends in that area and having visited Poiares, Gois, Arganil and Lousa, my choice would be Lousa, which was the largest town of the three and appeared to have everything a family would need such as schools, cinema, swimming pool, supermarkets etc., and I'm told a Camara with a much friendlier attitude to expats than that of Poiares.


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

*Reply*

Hello locovida

We have made so many friends and only one has a child he is 9 years of age and in school from the start of term. During the time from around the March time he has done so well with learning a new language and making friends you would think he has been here much longer. At the beginning he was quiet and withdrawn until the other boys kept calling for him to play with them. Keeping him with English children will not help them. We were lucky in that we had been here on holiday 3 to 4 times a year for many years and we picked up bits of the language. It didn't help us in the early years always wanting English people around because when they aren’t around you have to get on with your life. 

You will fit in and Poiares, Gois, Penacova Arganil has many English people living there. I will say that Krystyna finds it easy to get along with her new life but the only thing that gets me down is the slow internet speeds late at night i can get more done.

Fred


----------



## locovida (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the info, its been very helpful, with my husband being portugeuse im not too worried about the language and fitting in, just want to make it as easy as possible for my boys, they both spend lots of time with friends here so hope they can still do that when we move. Im assuming my 9 yr old will be in the last year of second cycle is it? if starting in september 2013 hes in year 5 here.


----------

